# Transmission fluid accumulator



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

You might be the first on this forum to report a stop-start system component failure. 
Is that covered under GM Canada warranty at 78,000km?


----------



## wilsond3010 (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes but no spares in stock and waiting to see when they can get the part in but the catch 22 warranty only covers 5 days car rental

My bigger worry is what the loss of pressure in this will do to the transmission itself 

Since we were driving along with cruise control on when it started to hunt for revs at 100km per hour on highway


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Ouch. I would have thought it'd just fail to dump oil into the valve body on demand at restart and not be a problem when driving.

Leaking pressure while going down the road is a disabling failure.


----------



## wilsond3010 (Jan 9, 2017)

This kind of explains symptoms 

So driving our 2016 Cruze to work with Cruze on and the revs dropped and went up to 4500 and then dropped again 
as I switched Cruze controll off I noticed the drive icon in dash flickering and check engine came and it started slowing down with no power
Engine is running but no reverse and drive revs to 4600 

Only got 79000km on it


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

If your transmission is slipping like crazy (4500rpm when it should be 2000) that's grounds to park it and call a tow truck. 
But if you're in the boondocks 100km from the nearest dealer that can be an expensive proposition.


----------



## memarciniak (Jun 29, 2018)

GM has a special warranty on the 2012s for a similar reason. The dealer fixed mine under the special warranty for free when this occurred.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

memarciniak said:


> GM has a special warranty on the 2012s for a similar reason. The dealer fixed mine under the special warranty for free when this occurred.


Which coverage was this? They did not extend warranty coverage on the AT's as part of an extended warranty campaign, nor did they have an accumulator like the 6T35 for the start/stop system. Was it just covered under the rather long powertrain warranty?


----------



## wilsond3010 (Jan 9, 2017)

Taxman said:


> If your transmission is slipping like crazy (4500rpm when it should be 2000) that's grounds to park it and call a tow truck.
> But if you're in the boondocks 100km from the nearest dealer that can be an expensive proposition.


As soon as we saw itloose power we did pull over fortunately the Chevy service center arranged the tow


----------



## memarciniak (Jun 29, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Which coverage was this? They did not extend warranty coverage on the AT's as part of an extended warranty campaign, nor did they have an accumulator like the 6T35 for the start/stop system. Was it just covered under the rather long powertrain warranty?


I did not say "AT". I said, " similar reason" referring to "lights flickering, power failure, or such as an "electrical failure" from not having a body ground. The special warranty covered that. I had "similar" effects, power failure, reving up and down, flickering lights, flickering dash lights too, but it was power related. The special warranty covers that. I never said, "AT". I was just talking. I needed 3 post to first to post a link. House rules. ;-p


----------



## fixmycaragain (Jul 23, 2020)

Hello, yes I currently have my car in a chevy garage pending pickup from such a repair. Its a 2017 Chevy Cruze LT with 93K on the dial. Within a span of two days, the vehicle stalled in reverse, would shift into the wrong gears on the highway or take several seconds of sitting in neutral between gears before it would engage, and lastly it simply wouldn't go into any gears at all, as well as no reverse gear. I brought it to a chevy dealership who said they drove it into the garage from the lot with no issue. After a diagnosis it was determined to be a part called the "start-stop accumulator" in the transmission that was leaking and that it was covered by warranty, as the drive train is covered to 160 000kms. However today I received a call that its not warrantied and the bill is 700$.


----------



## fixmycaragain (Jul 23, 2020)

.


----------



## rkpk (Aug 4, 2020)

I’m having this problem too - live in a small town and another Cruze owner had the same problem last week! any recall notice?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

There's no recall. Things break. I can tell you as someone who services probably 20-25 Cruzes per week, that I' don't recall having to replace this part on a Cruze. And only one on a Malibu. 

The internet concentrates the bad things. It's not a recall issue just because a few people on the internet and you're neighbor had an issue

Gen1 water pumps....gen 1 pcv systems...those are known problems. Gen2 trans accumulators are a rare bit of bad luck


----------

